# Vetassess online application



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

Can one now apply to Vetassess online? I know one could always apply online with still having the need to later collating and sending certified copies of documents by post. 

Has that all changed now? Can we now upload documents online without any need to send documents by courier to them?

Someone clarify please? Has anyone applied lately online who can help?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Hello *gchabs*,
I think you are looking for this......

How to apply for a VETASSESS Skills Assessement
Please refer to the flowchart below for information on how to apply to VETASSESS for a formal skills assessment for migration purposes
1
Choose an occupation against which you wish to be assessed and select the visa purpose for which the skills assessment is required. For information on the occupations available for migration to Australia and different visa categories please refer to Welcome to DIBP
2
For information on the ANZSCO description of your chosen occupation, log on to Australian Bureau of Statistics and enter the ANZSCO code for your selected occupation
3
If VETASSESS is the designated assessing authority for your chosen occupation, please refer to Nominating an Occupation for detailed information on VETASSESS assessment criteria for your chosen occupation. In summary, the VETASSESS Skills Assessment considers the relevance of qualifications, and employment to the nominated occupation. The qualification/s assessment assesses the general educational level of the qualification in Australian terms and the relevance of the major area of study. Only a qualification/s assessment is required for 485 visa purposes. A qualifications and employment assessment is required for permanent residency purposes.
4
Log on to Apply or continue assessment.
5
Click on Apply now and complete the online application form. Alternatively you can download and complete the SRG1 Application for Skills Assessment.
6
Pay the assessment fee.
7
Gather all the required documents.
8
Get the documents certified.
9
Post the documents to VETASSESS at the following address:

*VETASSESS
Skills Recognition - General Occupations
GPO Box 2752 
Melbourne VIC 3001 
AUSTRALIA. *
10
VETASSESS will contact you via post and email if further documents are required.

*Source:* VETASSESS


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Not really, look below...*

hey, 

When you visit this link, there is an important notice on the top and it reads as below...

Important Notice
1) Applicants and agents applying for an SRGO assessment can now upload the required documents onto the online portal. This applies to both new and pending applications. Documents no longer need to be certified photocopies, but should be colour scans of original documents. Please note that you can upload initial documents until 30 days after submitting your application. If you are requested to or need to upload more documents at a later stage, please contact us and we will enable the upload feature again.

2) Temporary Work (Skilled) visa (subclass 457) applicants who are nominated as a Program or Project Administrator (ANZSCO Code: 511112) or Specialist Managers (nec) (ANZSCO Code: 139999) can apply for a skills assessment with VETASSESS. Please note that for the skills assessment purposes, VETASSESS will need to consider the same criteria as applicable for skills assessments under the General Skilled Migration (GSM) program [including State/Regional Sponsored visas] and the Employer Nomination Scheme (ENS), which require an assessment of both the post-secondary educational qualifications and employment against the requirements of these two nominated occupations. You can apply online or you can download the relevant application form SRG1 Application for Skills Assessment form.


Doesn't that mean one can either chose to upload documents online like ACS allows you to, or send documents by courier? Unlike before where you had to apply basic details on vetassess website and later courier docs to them?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Thank you ! That is a significant change from VETASSESS. 
So, you do not need to post the documents anymore.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*What is an 'Application Record'*

If you further visit this link 

Under 'What happens next?' they have mentioned 




> You need to login into the online system, download and print the 'application record'. Sign the application record (applicant and agent). You can then upload scanned colour copies of the application record and all other required documents onto the online system. Alternatively, you can send the original signed 'Application Record' and all other required documents and assessment fees, to VETASSESS by post or courier (see mailing address below).



What does an application record mean here? Is it some kind of a one page documentary evidence , automatically generated for you once you are done inputting your details online?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

gchabs said:


> If you further visit this link
> 
> Under 'What happens next?' they have mentioned
> 
> ...


"application record" is online version of SRGO1 form.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

gchabs said:


> If you further visit this link
> 
> Under 'What happens next?' they have mentioned
> 
> ...


Application record is the .PDF version of the form that we fill online providing all our details.

I just filled a PTA last week and uploaded all the required documents however when I check appliction status, it still shows "Not Received Yet" againast all the expected documents for the application. Can you share whats shown against your application if already logged with VETASSES?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

Further confused because the link here Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

states:

*New applicants

1.Apply online or download and complete the appropriate form (for information on the correct form to complete refer to the section above titled " Which form do I need to complete for Points Test Advice?") 
2.Gather all required documents. 
3.Send the signed original application form (paper based form) or the signed applicant declaration page (if applying online) along with the required documents and assessment fees by mail: 

VETASSESS 
Skills Recognition - General Occupations 
GPO Box 2752 
Melbourne VIC 3001 
AUSTRALIA *

In the above text, it doesn't state that we can upload the documents online rather only states to send it via courier???


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

*VETASSESS - Online Application Vs. Postal*

Hi

Anyone here knows what's the difference in online and postal applications for VETASSESS PTA advice ? There's an extra fee for postal so why the heck anyone will want to pay more (postal application) when there's a cheaper option available to logde online application ?

Anyway, I logged an online application last week and uploaded all required documents but the link here states

here Points Test Advice (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

*New applicants

1.Apply online or download and complete the appropriate form (for information on the correct form to complete refer to the section above titled " Which form do I need to complete for Points Test Advice?") 
2.Gather all required documents. 
3.Send the signed original application form (paper based form) or the signed applicant declaration page (if applying online) along with the required documents and assessment fees by mail: 

VETASSESS 
Skills Recognition - General Occupations 
GPO Box 2752 
Melbourne VIC 3001 
AUSTRALIA *

The above text is not making any reference to an alternate of uploading scanned documents link Applying for a general professional occupation - VETASSESS which is what I have done and is also acknowledged as a means to make the documentation available to VETASSES so it contradicts with the statement above ?


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Hi. I am in the same boat as you.  Started the process by applying to VETASSESS last month. At that time only postal option was available, so I lodged it online and mailed the documents to them. Then sometime last week the additional tab of 'upload documents' appeared, so I uploaded and submitted the documents. However, my page still shows that the documents are not received, even though I submitted on Friday. Quite frustrating that posted documents are still in transit and submitted documents are not acknowledged yet.

As for your question, I think they are in the process of updating the text and since this new procedure has started only recently, might take sometime for them to update all references to the new process.


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey aspiring_singh, when did you upload your documents exactly? I did so on Friday and my status still shows 'not received yet'.


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

So you mean there shouldn't be a need to post as they now offer online way to upload that I have followed anyway ?


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

I did it on Friday (30th Nov)... I think we should keep in touch to share our experiences and progress...?if you can PM me your email id then I will reply you with mine...


----------



## aspiring_singh (Nov 12, 2013)

sorry I meant 30th Nov Saturday...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

I got an email from VETASSESS a while ago, telling me the minimum time of 10-12 weeks they will require to process my application. However, the status of documents still shows not received. I have sent them email asking about it.

I think if you have uploaded the documents, there is no need to send hard copies. Just make sure the scans are colored and not greyscaled, appropriate size and clearly visible.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Applying Online*

Hey Guys,

Can anyone clarify on uploading the documents online to VETASSESS website?

When applying online, I think one can now chose to either
1) apply online and send documents by courier (like many of you might have done here)
OR
2) apply online and upload color scanned documents also online (like ACS)

I have come across threads where people have clearly stated if documents are courier-ed one receives acknowledgment from VETASSESS in 4-6 days. But then there are other threads posted just recently by people who have chosen to upload documents online instead and haven't received acknowledgement of any kind in weeks. Strange, isn't it?

Just so you know, I am not interested about PTA here. And someone also please confirm this PTA is what you guys chose to get done for yourselves right, and not a mandatory thing to do, correct?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Status?*



aspiring_singh said:


> So you mean there shouldn't be a need to post as they now offer online way to upload that I have followed anyway ?


Hi aspiring_singh!

So your document status changed to 'received' OR is still showing 'not received' after you uploaded them online?


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

gchabs said:


> Hi aspiring_singh!
> 
> So your document status changed to 'received' OR is still showing 'not received' after you uploaded them online?


Basically, have they sent you any acknowledgement after you completed your online application and uploaded all your documents!? Or anything in reply after applying confirming that VETASSESS has received your application and the assessment process has started. 

If yes, can you please share the timelines of 1) when you applied online 2) when you uploaded docs 3) when you received acknowledgment 4) when you got a reply informing you of your assessment start date etc etc..


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

I think that's the way: to choose to do either of two. Since I did not have upload option at the time I applied online, I sent documents via post, but then later found the option to upload and did that too.

I was not interested in PTA, so it is qualifications and employment assessment I have applied for.

My timeline:
Application created: 5-NOV-13
Application Lodged: 13-NOV-13
Documents sent via Courier: 19-NOV-13
Documents uploaded and submitted: 29-NOV-13
Email received from VETASSESS: 03-DEC-13

It looks like a standard automated reply, whose text is:

Dear xxxxxx,
I am writing in relation to your recent Skills Assessment application to VETASSESS. Unfortunately, we have experienced an extremely high application rate over the last six months which has caused an unusual delay in our processing times. Currently an application, with all the required documentation, requires 10 to 12 weeks for completion. We are extremely sorry for any inconvenience that this delay is causing you and wish to assure you that we are taking a number of steps to reduce the processing time and to ensure that our completion rates are back to normal early in 2014.
If you have an urgency request for faster processing due to a DIBP deadline (approaching significant birthday or visa expiry), please complete the Urgency Request form (SRGO5) available on our website and email to migrate[at]vetassess. Please note that all urgent requests require manager's approval and must be supported by evidence of urgency.
We appreciate your patience and understanding in this matter and request that you contact migrate[at]vetassess for any enquiries.

Regards,
yyyyyy
acting manager
Skills Recognition - General Occupations
VETASSESS


Now it does not acknowledge that they have received my documents. Nor does the website shows any such thing. I have asked them about acknowledging the documents in an email sent on 3-DEC-13 and I have yet to receive a reply.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

unikorn said:


> I think that's the way: to choose to do either of two. Since I did not have upload option at the time I applied online, I sent documents via post, but then later found the option to upload and did that too.
> 
> I was not interested in PTA, so it is qualifications and employment assessment I have applied for.
> 
> ...


Hi Unikorn!

Thanks for that and do let me know here once you have a reply from vetassess to your email sent.


----------



## gchabs (Nov 4, 2012)

*Where is the link to upload Documents?*

Hey,

Finally I registered on here - https://www2.skillassess.com to start my online application.

Went through all the steps and reached the final step of Payment without having an option to upload a single document :S

So Confusing 

Have I gone to the wrong link to apply online? Am I currently going through a Postal Option to apply to VETASSESS instead on online option where I get an option to upload documents online? OR its alright and once I pay the money and finish this final payment step, I will get an option to upload? Someone please clarify...


----------



## unikorn (Jul 10, 2013)

Just replied on the other thread gchabs.


----------

